# canning venison stew !!



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Canning venison stew tomorrow from husbands hunt this year. I'll add the potatoes and carrots with onions and a bit of garlic, salt. Can it at 10 pounds for 90 minutes for quarts. I'll put the uncooked veggies into the browned venison. it might be a bit long for the veggies but want to make sure the meat is throughly cooked. Looking forward to many quick and easy meals from this deer.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Good for you! It's amazing how many meals you can get off one little deer.

Every year I plan to can venison and/or moose stew but my garden is ready to harvest before the meat shows up. I can my veggies (including spuds) in pint jars, can the meat when it shows up then throw a jar of this n that in the pot for instant stew. Trouble with that is it makes such a big pot I end up eating on it for days but it's so darn good I don't mind. Fact is, there's a pot on the woodstove as we speak.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I canned Venison w/Chanterelle Mushrooms, mostly pints, but also QTS. That way, I can use it for multiple dishes, like Taco's, pulled BBQ Venison for Sandwiches, Shepherd' s Pie, Chili, Stews, and Soups...


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

?Would you share your receipe for shepards pie?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

GrammasCabin said:


> ?Would you share your receipe for shepards pie?


I cook from scratch, seldom ever using recipe's, but I can share how I make it and the ingredients.

Canned green beans
Dehydrated or fresh onions (saute')
Garlic, in whatever form
Canned Venison (w/broth)
Mushrooms (saute' if not canned w/Venison)
Potatoes, Jerusalem Artichokes, or Sweet Potatoes
Sea Salt
Pepper
Cumin
Pinch Cayenne Pepper
Corn Starch or Butter Rue for thickening

Mix Green Beans with Onions ;put on bottom of casserole dish
Mix Venison w/spices & shrooms & garlic & thicken; pour as second layer
Layer mashed Tater or Chokes as top layer
Make a pattern w/fork
Sprinkle Paprika, if desired

Bake 375f until browned on top.


----------



## Prov31Wife (Dec 20, 2012)

We looooove venison, and I just tried canning it this week for the first time. A batch of pints is cooling on the counter, and the house smells soooo good.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I canned some deer meat this year, It was my first time cannng meat. I probable should have done pints instead of quarts since there is only two of us but its to late now. I have not tried it yet, it looked great when it just came out of the canner but now it does not look as good. I will be using a quart next week, not sure what I am going to make with it yet


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i can both venison and port just cut off bone and pack jars and can like you


----------

